# North reservoir in portage Lakes ?



## scooterj13 (Dec 11, 2017)

Does anyone know how the ice is there I work two jobs so don’t really have time in the week to check was planning on go all weekend so was just curious


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

scooterj13 said:


> Does anyone know how the ice is there I work two jobs so don’t really have time in the week to check was planning on go all weekend so was just curious


I haven’t checked it recently but it’s been locked for quite awhile and I’m very familiar with how it typically freezes id be willing to bet you won’t find less than 5” of ice out there. With the exception of areas east of the state mill boat ramp towards the little island on the south side that’s never a good place. But on the plx drive end and areas north and northwest of the state mill ramp should have plenty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooterj13 (Dec 11, 2017)

Ok thanks a lot I was thinking off portages lake drive area and I enjoy ur reporting during the day when I’m at work thank a lot


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

scooterj13 said:


> Ok thanks a lot I was thinking off portages lake drive area and I enjoy ur reporting during the day when I’m at work thank a lot


If I get over that way tomorrow I’ll drill a hole and give ya an exact measurement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooterj13 (Dec 11, 2017)

I have heard there r Christmas trees over that way that can get some fish I will be out with me kids for the first time just looking to catch some fish


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

scooterj13 said:


> I have heard there r Christmas trees over that way that can get some fish I will be out with me kids for the first time just looking to catch some fish


Pm on the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooterj13 (Dec 11, 2017)

Was out at north today no bits at all


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

May get the 2 grandkids on the ice today for their very 1st ice fishing adventure. Most likely will hit North.


----------

